# My best Buddie!!



## bjonesva5 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yesterday, I had to let go of my best buddie Storm. He was the most loving and faithful friend. He was two weeks short of his eighth birthday. We are just heartbroken. He had cancer, and the vet said there was nothing we could do. I'll miss you forever Buddie, who is going to hang out with me now, and follow me around the house, and help me in the yard. Love you Buddie, never forget that popi loves you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

:hug: Hugs

SO very sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your best friend.We lose to many of our dogs to that killer. My thoughts are w/ you. Run free Storm run free.


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

I am truly sorry about your loss. May Storm rest in peace and may you and your family find peace and comfort in your memories of the time spent together with Storm.


----------



## bjonesva5 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for your support. Storm was a one of a kind GSD, he brought so much love into our lives.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Take care. RIP Storm


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss  RIP Storm


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  RIP Storm


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear this. Lost my Risen Star to cancer when he was only 6. My condolences on your loss!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh how tragic to lose one so young. RIP Storm.


----------

